# Lyretail guppy?



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi guys

Got some guppies at the Peel auction last year and I kept this little guy cause I thought let's see what he grows up like.










Just wondering if this is a decent lyretail male to try and work with.

All comments welcome.

Jean

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSZ (Feb 14, 2016)

I see a lot of lyre tail on a weekly basis and the nicest ones I see have the big split looking tails like that. I don't breed show or anything like that so I'm not sure of the quality but he has nice vibrant orange and solid black patterning. In my opinion I think he's pretty nice looking


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks DSZ 👍

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

